# Hoverboards Are Real!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

I've been a huge fan of the Back To The Future trilogy since I was about 7. I've always loved the idea of the hoverboard. It's seemed like the coolest thing ever. Today I bought the BTTF 3-disk set. I popped in the 2nd disk and watched one of the featurettes. I found out how they made the boards look like they were hovering. THEY GOT BOARDS THAT HOVERED!

Check this out:

Hoverboard Clip (2.9MB)
Requires 3ivxhttp://www.3ivx.com/download/

Turns out that hoverboards have been around for years, but parent groups don't let people sell them. A hoverboard would be the coolest present ever. Every person would want one. Who wouldn't want a hoverboard?! A hoverboard has always just been a fantasy to me. Now that I find out they're real...I'm just a little pissed off. I want my hoverboard.


----------



## kendall (Dec 20, 2002)

yeah, santa claus is real to! 

i think robert zemeckis just about pulled your leg off there.

if you watch back to the future two closely, you can actually see the cables that held up the "hoverboards" in some scenes.

if i recall, they are most noticeable in the scenes over water.

from what i understand, some scenes did use magnets to make the "hoverboard" hover but none where people were standing on them.

watch the scene closely where m j fox throws down the "hoverboard" in your clip, you can see the cable! 

sorry to smash your dreams.

the blow dryer jacket and self inflatable nikes, now those were real!


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

> watch the scene closely where m j fox throws down the "hoverboard" in your clip, you can see the cable!


Everything in my clip is unaltered video taken from a TV camera off to the side. If there was a cable you'd be able to see it. I just went through that clip on the DVD frame by frame and no hint of a cable shows up.

Also, you don't joke in a documentary unless the viewer understands that you're joking. There was no hint of Robert joking while he was talking.

One more thing. They just can't put actors on tiny flying boards, tell them to fly across a huge pond and expect to get results anywhere close to expectation. They did use wires to make Griff and his gang fly over the camera and into the building and they probably did use wires on most of the water scene.


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 20, 2002)

When the movie came out I was in Middle school I think.  And our English teacher brought in an article saying the same thing.  That they were real, but lots of people lobbied to stop them from being sold.

That said.  The movie also did you cables to keep the actors up.  That does not make the boards any less real.  Just mean they wanted a good shot without 1000 takes.  Not everyone has great balance.

Matthew


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 20, 2002)

I can't even believe it's necessary to point these things out, but:

Motorcycles are dangerous, but are available.  So are personal airplanes.  So are hang-gliders.   So are bunji-jumping gear.   All are available - just not to kids.  For those of us over 18, sky's the limit.   We're free to smash our brains out, and the manufacturers would waste no time offering us new ways to do it, parents be damned.

Hovering 'snowboards' would be HUGE - imagine that you could 'board down any hill, anywhere, at any time of year?  Not a chance that market would be passed up. 

Plus, if the technology existed to make the things work, there'd be a million other uses for them - hovering wheelchairs, hovering hospital gurneys, hovering cargo dollies, etc.

But the physics DON'T work - how exactly do you steer a hovering board by leaning?  It has no friction with the ground, and would squirt right out from under you.  Skateboards steer that way because of the way the wheel mounts are designed.  Surfboards steer that way because of friction against the water.  To achieve the same effect with air would require a MUCH larger surface area - or a velocity so high, you'd be swept right off the board.

Zemeckis is having fun with you, and if you had an English teacher who believed they were real, she's a twit.


----------



## ksv (Dec 20, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3300952619


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 20, 2002)

"Motorcycles are dangerous, but are available. So are personal airplanes. So are hang-gliders. So are bunji-jumping gear. All are available - just not to kids. For those of us over 18, sky's the limit. We're free to smash our brains out, and the manufacturers would waste no time offering us new ways to do it, parents be damned."

Things are not that easy.  There is much debate about wether the Seigway should be aloud on public streets and it is not unsafe.  So just to say that if your over 18 the sky is the limit. is somewhat wrong.  People are very weird when it comes to item that may run on the sidewalk with pedestrians.

"But the physics DON'T work - how exactly do you steer a hovering board by leaning? It has no friction with the ground, and would squirt right out from under you. Skateboards steer that way because of the way the wheel mounts are designed. Surfboards steer that way because of friction against the water. To achieve the same effect with air would require a MUCH larger surface area - or a velocity so high, you'd be swept right off the board."

I agree.   I went looking through some stuff.  The boards in the movie are not real.  But many companies proposed prototypes for them, but no patents ever made.  Many people still work on it today.  Including what many people think will work.  A plasma board?  Not sure what it is.  But you can read about it.

More Info::
http://www.hovertech.com/products/index.html
http://www.hovertech.com/

Matthew


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 20, 2002)

Interesting links.  Sounds like they are seriously working on it.   

If they get it working, I predict plenty of media coverage, whether or not they are ever actually offered for sale.  I doubt very much we'll have to wait and hear about it in a movie commentary track.

It also bears mentioning that there ARE hovercraft vehicles out there - they're huge and noisy and use fuel at an obscene rate, but they exist.  They maneuver using 'thrusters' - steerable air jets.  They do NOT lean - indeed, too much leaning would disrupt the air cushion, and could be disastrous.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 20, 2002)

I saw a behind the scene kinda thing for Back to the Future a while back, they showed the scenes that had the Hoverboards in it with wires.

Then some guy took a hoverboard and said "wouldn't it be great if they where real", threw it on the floor - "SLAMN" no hover.


----------



## kendall (Dec 20, 2002)

you can see the "guide" wire when m j fox throws the "hoverboard" down.  it has something connected to it that moves around his mid section.  looks like two white ribbons.  they go up and down as the "hoverboard" balances itself on the ground.


----------



## kendall (Dec 20, 2002)

hehe

see the circled marks on the guide wire?  watch how they move in sync with the "hoverboard" as he throws it down.

there is no conspiracy keeping hoverboards out of hands of children by lobbying parents.

look how zemeckis grins as he talks.  hes pulling your leg.

its would be like spielberg saying they used real dinosaurs for jurassic park.


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2002)

> Things are not that easy. There is much debate about wether the Seigway should be aloud on public streets and it is not unsafe. So just to say that if your over 18 the sky is the limit. is somewhat wrong. People are very weird when it comes to item that may run on the sidewalk with pedestrians.



that would be a matter for local law, not for whether something was manufactured. if they could make them work, they would be doing so already. 

sorry to bust your bubble wdw_, but the chances of these being real while you're still young enough to enjoy them are pretty slim. maybe your kids will get something similar thought. they are in the future after all. 

but on the plus side, er.. mac plus side that is - congrats on winning the give away. you're going to get to do some time traveling at least - back to when i learned to use a mac.


----------



## Trip (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *its would be like spielberg saying they used real dinosaurs for jurassic park. *



DINOSAURS ARE REAL?!


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 20, 2002)

I heard once about a guy who took his kids to see a show called "Dinosaurs live", featuring impressive animatronic dinos.  

But he angrily demanded his money back, when he realized they weren't real.  

"D#@$ it, the sign says Dinosaurs LIVE!!"


----------



## kendall (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *DINOSAURS ARE REAL?!
> 
> 
> ...



about as real as hoverboards are today


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

OK. itanium, I checked the DVD and you're right. there is a wire, but there is only one wire. one wire can't keep a board suspended in the air. I'll bet if you were to throw down a frictionless hovering board it wouldn't really just stop where it landed. it would keep moving forward. Objects in motion tend to stay in motion. That's Newton's fist law of motion.  So they had to make it stop so Marty could just hop on. how could they do this? They would use a wire.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 20, 2002)

Why would there be a wire at all if the board didn't need it?


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

The board did need it. It would keep moving unless stopped by some other force.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 20, 2002)

Ah.


----------



## kendall (Dec 20, 2002)

this is absurd and maybe you're just being silly but there is no such thing as a personal hoverboard like those seen in back to the future two.  zemeckis was being funny.

if there is only one wire which is stopping it from continuing to go forward when he throws it down, then what is stopping it from going side to side or backwards?    since the wire is pulling against the hoverboard, shouldn't it go backwards since a negative force has been applied to it and there is no friction?

also for the sake of silliness, if this thing is magnetic, then friction is being applied.  it should be able to slowdown on its own.  it would be similar to a boat in water.

there are other wires, you just cant see them.  if you could see them, then what would be the point?

this is just silly.  give me a break!


----------



## Trip (Dec 20, 2002)

wdw_: We all wish they were really, but we also know it'd be much better to face the facts and move with the crowd. Hoverboards arn't real. And even if they were we couldn't do really sick moves on them anyway.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, you could make your own hoverboard if you really wanted to.  Check over at http://www.slashdot.org/ and look up "Warp Drive" or "asymmetrical capacitor" which is one of NASA's recently patented propulsion systems.

Here's what you need:

1.  A board, like a piece of plywood about an inch thick, one foot wide, three feet long.

2. Four (4) Asymmetric capacitors large enough to support your weight.

3. A control system to adjust the power going to each asymmetrical capcitor.  Your typical light dimmer is basically what you need, but must handle significantly larger power loads. 

4. A portable power source capable of providing 30,000 Volts or more for each asymmetrical capacitor.

5. Wood sticks, nails and glue to mount the asymmetrical capacitors.

6. (Optional) Thick rubber insulated suit for preventing electrocution.

Seriously guy, I've seen pictures of this asymmetric capacitor work.  It's a wire (circular or triangular) and a piece of metal foil (circular or triangular) aligned so that when you are looking down at it from the top, it looks like one circle or triangle.  Attach a wire from the power source to the top thin wire and another wire to the bottom metal foil, apply 30K volts, and you have a hovering propulsion system.  Check Google for the websites.  There are several websites that show this thing working AND THEY ARE VERY DANGEROUS.  YOU WILL DIE FROM ELECTROCUTION if you're not careful.

The wierd thing about this is that no one has figured out the physics of how or why it works.  The Slashdot crowd suggested this as a precursor to Warp speed because the "asymmetric electric field" is supposedly similar to the "Warp Field" generated by a Warp Field Nacelle.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

Ok. nevermind. I found an article on one of the few sites I really trust that says that haverboards aren't real...yet.

http://www.snopes.com/movies/films/hoverbrd.htm

So, I'll drop it. I just figured hearing the director of the movie saying that they were real was undisputable evidence. But I just want you to all know that I would have been a lot happier believing the lie.


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 20, 2002)

Aye, chemistry_geek, there are ways to levitate objects, some understood, some not.  I'd be interested to see links for this method you describe.

There are, however, no flying skateboards, and even one constructed per your description could not be ridden the way Michael J. Fox rode that one in BTTF 2.  (And from the sound of it, it would be most unwise to ride it across a decorative pond).

What happens if you tilt an 'asymmetric capacitor' board well off the horizontal?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 21, 2002)

This PDF explains Asymmetric Capacitors in Geek Speak (pictures included):
http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0211001

Google Search using "lifter" gave this site which does research on the phenominon.  This is the orginal link posted on Slashdot (good pictures).
http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/lifters.htm

Others here touch on it:
http://bel.150m.com/experiments.htm
http://bel.150m.com/exp01.htm


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 21, 2002)

Chemistry Geek that is absolutely the most fascinating thing I have seen.  If I believed in aliens I would think that is how they got around.  I wonder if that was what crashed in Roswell.  A government experiment with this technology.  That is my guess.

Way cool.

Thanks for the links.

Matthew


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 21, 2002)

So what you're saying is,  "The asymmetric *capacitor* is what makes antigravity travel possible!"

Whoa, this is heavy...


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 21, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *Chemistry Geek that is absolutely the most fascinating thing I have seen.  If I believed in aliens I would think that is how they got around.  I wonder if that was what crashed in Roswell.  A government experiment with this technology.  That is my guess.
> 
> Way cool.
> ...



I'm glad you liked it.  I too found it fascinating that we are on the verge of using new propulsion systems.  The most obvious and immediate applications are for use in interplanetary satelites.  The french website also showed that X-Rays are generated from the asymmetric capacitor.  This is not surprising since X-Rays are generated in this matter but in a vacuum.  I've heard that "alien landing sites" have residual radiation, perhaps "they" are using something based on this technology.  Currently, there is no technology available to "focus" or deflect X-Rays/Gamma Rays using electromagnetic fields.  Focusing/filtering is done with several metal plates parallel to the path the X-Rays/Gamma Rays.  Lookup a diagram of an X-Ray diffractometer to see what I mean.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 21, 2002)

> Seriously guy, I've seen pictures of this asymmetric capacitor work. It's a wire (circular or triangular) and a piece of metal foil (circular or triangular) aligned so that when you are looking down at it from the top, it looks like one circle or triangle.



I'm building a 'lifter' for science fair. 

Here 
is the most informative site about this lifters, they are very cool, I'll post pics and videos when I get mine working.


EDIT: Doh! posted same link as chem geek


----------



## Jason (Dec 22, 2002)

i guess the goal is to get an on board energy  source that doesnt deplete (nuclear?) and enough of it to power the lifter and an actual load....

or do i have it all wrong?


----------



## kendall (Dec 22, 2002)

you have it all wrong


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 22, 2002)

I think once more money gets put behind this research we really could be on the brink of something revolutionary for our world.  Something else interesting to note is that I read a site (I will try to find the link again) that NASA is working on a machine using the same technology to generate energy.  I kind of perpetual energy machine.


Here is a small article talking about how Boeing is working on something along those lines.  They are working with a Russian Scientist. 
http://www.explodingcigar.com/article521.html

Matthew


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## symphonix (Dec 23, 2002)

And at this point, boys and girls, we should remember that playing with high voltage elctricity is something for grown ups to do.
Those of us who can't put together a bookshelf without nailing our own sleeves to the wall should stick to paper planes and maybe those garbage-bag blimps.

Thanks for the links, guys. Very cool.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 26, 2002)

If only... I had one too..


----------



## Vyper (Dec 27, 2002)

What's so amazing about making thin tin foil float by charging it with insane amounts of energy? I doubt you could make a hoverboard out of those things..


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 28, 2002)

Well you can make a really cheep "hoverboard" with like a circular pice of wood a tube and a blow dryer

i remember seeing it in the back of a Boys Life magizine

and BTW we have hover craft right?


----------



## plastic (Dec 28, 2002)

Anti Grav Technology is REAL. Just that it is limited to military use.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

I got it working last night, I'll try and get the video up in a day or two (its a friends camera, so it could be awhile).  I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 9, 2003)

>>Anti Grav Technology is REAL. Just that it is limited to military use.

I see.  Fascinating.  

So why does the military continue to rely on NASA to launch spy satellites?   True antigravity would eliminate the need to place objects in stable orbits - just have them hover up there...


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

Because they would need some type of fuel to hover up there the whole time


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

Okay, here we go:

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/float1.mp4
http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/float2.mp4
http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/float3.mp4

I took these with my digital camera, the ones on my friend's digital camera are much better, I'll get em up eventually.

And yes, that is me in one of the movies.

EDIT: if you download them with Safari change the ending from .mpeg to .mp4.  And you need the Quicktime 6.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 9, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 9, 2003)

It *is* cool.  Glad your cat didn't decide to get a closer look...


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 9, 2003)

One of the most notable features about stories of 'secret military projects' is that the total lack of verifyable evidence can be cited as proof that the technology is, in fact, a military secret.   

I've never been a believer in the 'lack of proof = proof of secrecy' school of thought.   Even the most secret of military projects - the Manhattan Project  - did not take the scientific community entirely by surprise when it was finally made public.  It was news that atomic bombs had been successfully made - it was not news that such a thing was even conceivable.  

First, let us please acknowledge that the actual negation of gravity is not the same as simply developing a new way to overcome it - otherwise Michael Jordan could be said to have invented antigravity.   This experiment with electrical charges seems to be just that - a way of overcoming gravity with electrostatic repulsion, rather than a way of actually cancelling gravity's effect.  If the repelled object were actually freed of gravity's pull, and not simply PUSHED upward, it would float lazily - and continuously - upward and tumble around, rather than suddenly leaping a foot into the air and staying there. 

If the miltary had ACTUAL antigravity  I would expect that there would, at a minimum, be theoretical articles in the public domain about how it might be attempted.   

This has not occurred.  Granted, I have seen a sprinkling of highly speculative accounts about experiments that claim to have fractionally reduced the pull of gravity, but these are few and far between.  Any verifyable, repeatable antigravity process would be the subject of intense research at civilian and miltary labs alike.

And I also don't believe that miliary Men In Black would come around and sternly but discreetly forbid civilian study of the phenomenon.  The US military could not be expected to muzzle someone like, say, Steven Hawking (who, of course, is British) a man who would be all over any genuine antigravity theory like ants on sugar.    The press, in turn, would have a field day with anything somebody as reputable as  Hawking might say or write on the subject.

So while I can't prove that the military doesn't have antigravity (it is rarely possible to prove the non-existence of something) I remain unconvinced.


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

A new FX studio ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

?


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 11, 2003)

brianleahy
The reason they stop is because they are on a string, as to not float away! (they mentioned that in one of the articals)  And there are articals on the web about boeing working with a few Russian scientist on just that..... "anti-gravity!"  Do a google search.  That is how I found it.

Matthew


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 11, 2003)

String you say.  Well, I can believe that -- but it's still just a repellant force. 

If it were weightless, but on a string, it would not stay tautly at the utmost end of the string, it would float around.   Imagine a beachball floating in a pool, at the end of a rope -- but in three dimensions.  The beachball does NOT strain against the rope at the far end of the pool - rather the rope just defines the furthest limit to which the ball can float.  The same would be true for a genuinely weightless, but tethered, object.   

A really telling experiment would be to create a very large such apparatus - like the size of a living room - and see if the levitated object would drift around, lazily bouncing off the walls, ceiling - and yes, the floor.   If instead it flew to the ceiling and remained glued there, then we would know it had a strong upward force acting upon it, rather than merely a lack of downward force.  

An even better, if far more expensive, experiment would be to put such an apparatus in orbit above the earth, then switch it on, and see if the object would start following a straight path away from the earth, no longer drawn by its gravity.  

I *do* believe that some people are experimenting with "antigravity".  I do not believe it is a proven science, let alone a mature principle ready for military applications.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 11, 2003)

I just visited http://www.americanantigravity.com

They state that they believe their device works like this:
"the Biefeld-Brown effect would create thrust by pushing against the fabric of space itself, and as a result would require no propellant to function -- making it a highly-interesting potential method of creating thrust."

I've read a fair amount about physics, including some cutting-edge stuff (though stopping short of the equations level) and never heard of the Biefield-Brown effect.   It maybe something very new, or just speculation, but it is still an interesting idea.  Of course, as "American Antigravity" admit on their own site, they have yet to test it within a vaccuum environment, and they HAVE established that their apparatus does appear to produce some thrust upon the air.

But here's a crucial point:  despite their name, they do not actually claim to have nullified gravity, only to have found a new way to OVERCOME it, by producing 'thrust' via the "Biefield-Brown effect".  At no point do they claim to have freed their 'lifter' from gravity's effects.  

On the other hand, I HAVE heard of a controversial experiment that DOES specifically claim to have partially negated gravity.   You can read about that one here:

http://www.inetarena.com/~noetic/pls/gravity.html#podkletnov

Experimentation - yes.   Mature technology?  No.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 11, 2003)

No one (at least not me) is saying that this is a matured technology, it is as you stated simply another means of producing thrust using electromagnetic waves.  If you place you hand underneath the lifter, you can feel an ionic wind, however this is not the source of thrust.  We know this because you can cancel this out by simply placing straws over the top copper wire - the wind goes away but it remains floating.  People have built lifters up to 5 meters across and flown them up to 15 meters off the ground.  The pull the string/rope tight.  Check out: 
http://jlnlabs.imars.com/lifters/5mjapan/index.htm
for the 5 meter one, and 
http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/liftbldr.htm
for the worldwide lifter replications site (mine will be on there soon  ).


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 11, 2003)

My comments about it being 'mature' were primarily a reaction to Plastic's suggestion that the military was using "antigravity", and I interpreted that (whether correctly or not) as a reference to the original 'hoverboard' discussion.  

Again, I could believe the military might be experimenting with 'lifter' technology, but I doubt seriously we'll see levitating attack craft any time soon.

Another question - has anyone tried making a 'lifter' push sideways?  That is, turn one on its side, mount it on some lightweight wheels, turn it on and see if it starts rolling?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes, they have been mounted sideways on a pole that can spin in place, it gets it going around quiet fast.  One guy has made a completely contained one with powersupply on board and a radio that is capable to moving around in air.
One that spins:
http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/wfrtlift.htm
There is one like this on the main site somewhere that is more impressive, but I don't have time to find it

Free moving one:

http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/savrclft.htm

This one is very impressive, and I plan to do it this summer when I get more time (and money) on my hands.

John


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 11, 2003)

No doubt about it - that is a far-out technology.   Unfortunately, I could not get the movie to work on the free-floater.


----------



## MWG (May 13, 2011)

Read THIS Artical...
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ciencia/ciencia_flyingobjects44.htm
Plus FACT... The US Military (Special Services) in the Iraq War rode on HOVERING SURFBORDS...
Do Not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH
PLUS... New (Alien technology) available since 1947-53 allows aircraft to fly without fuel as we know it... known as Point Zero Magnetics... which are the building blocks of the universe...
Again, please do not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH


----------



## MWG (May 13, 2011)

Read THIS Artical...
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci...gobjects44.htm
Plus FACT... The US Military (Special Services) in the Iraq War rode on HOVERING SURFBORDS...
Do Not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH
PLUS... New (Alien technology) available since 1947-53 allows aircraft to fly without fuel as we know it... known as Point Zero Magnetics... which are the building blocks of the universe...
Again, please do not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH


----------



## MWG (May 13, 2011)

brianleahy said:


> String you say.  Well, I can believe that -- but it's still just a repellant force.
> 
> If it were weightless, but on a string, it would not stay tautly at the utmost end of the string, it would float around.   Imagine a beachball floating in a pool, at the end of a rope -- but in three dimensions.  The beachball does NOT strain against the rope at the far end of the pool - rather the rope just defines the furthest limit to which the ball can float.  The same would be true for a genuinely weightless, but tethered, object.
> 
> ...


Read THIS Artical...
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci...gobjects44.htm
Plus FACT... The US Military (Special Services) in the Iraq War rode on HOVERING SURFBORDS...
Do Not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH
PLUS... New (Alien technology) available since 1947-53 allows aircraft to fly without fuel as we know it... known as Point Zero Magnetics... which are the building blocks of the universe...
Again, please do not take my word for it... DO YOUR RESEARCH


----------

